# Deep Thought...



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2022)

I mowed the lawn today, and after doing so I sat down and had a cold beer.  The day was really quite beautiful, and the drink facilitated some deep thinking. 

 My wife walked by and asked me what I was doing, and I said, "Nothing.” She then said, "That's what you did yesterday!” 

 I replied, "I WASN'T DONE, SO I'M IN THE MIDDLE OF FINISHING RIGHT NOW.” 

The reason I said "nothing" instead of saying "just thinking" is because she then would have asked, "About what?" At that point I would have had to explain that men are deep thinkers about various topics, which would lead to other questions. 

Finally, I pondered an age-old question:  "Is giving birth more painful than getting kicked in the nuts?"  Women always maintain that giving birth is way more painful than a guy getting kicked in the nuts, but how could they know? 

Well, after another beer, and some more heavy deductive thinking, I have come up with an answer to that question. Getting kicked in the nuts is more painful than having a baby, and even though I obviously couldn't really know, here is the reason for my conclusion. 

A year or so after giving birth, a woman will often say, "It might be nice to have another child.” On the other hand, you never hear a guy say, "You know, I think I would like another kick in the nuts.” 

I rest my case.  Time for another beer, and then maybe a nap.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 15, 2022)

Alcohol has a tendency to bring out the best deductive reasoning...


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 15, 2022)

That's a good one .


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 15, 2022)

Love it, well done Dave! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 15, 2022)

Good one Dave! 

Ryan


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 15, 2022)

That is hilarious! Ha-ha! I am going to let my wife to read this!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 15, 2022)

Damn Dave!  Thanks for a good laugh, needed that!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 15, 2022)

Hmmm… Don’t think I’m telling the wife that one


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 15, 2022)

Lol. That's a good one


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 15, 2022)

Thank you for the laugh Like most great humor there is a bit of truth in there


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 15, 2022)

Absolutely hilarious, I need to find a way to use this on the wife.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2022)

LOL---Good one Dave!!
Reminds me of something My Dad told me about:
Dad was a "Muleskinner" in WW2, and one day one of the Mules kicked him in the gut. He said "The guys cured the Mule". 2 guys took him down, and a third guy kicked him hard in the Nuts. He said That Mule never kicked any of the guys again!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 18, 2022)

That's funny, Dave.  Haven't heard it before.  Thanks for the morning laugh.
Gary


----------



## boykjo (Jun 18, 2022)

Good one Dave .......


----------



## OldSmoke (Jun 18, 2022)

If I told  Mrs. Smoke this one, I might just get a kick out of it.


----------



## cajuncpo (Jun 30, 2022)

Makes sense....


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 30, 2022)

Dave , I needed that , the story not the kick. 
Good laugh

David


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 30, 2022)

Yes, I was at a tavern eating dinner with wife and her best friend, who never had kids, after a silly theatre play.  Play was nonsense and we had nothing to talk about so I just tried this on them.  Absolutely no argument, both just nodded and went on with another conversation.


----------



## SmokinGame (Jun 30, 2022)

daveomak said:


> A year or so after giving birth, a woman will often say, "It might be nice to have another child.” On the other hand, you never hear a guy say, "You know, I think I would like another kick in the nuts.”
> 
> I rest my case.  Time for another beer, and then maybe a nap.



As a retired engineer, I agree with your reasoning. Very logical.


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 1, 2022)

Best post I've read in a month.


----------



## OldSmoke (Jul 1, 2022)

daveomak said:


> On the other hand, you never hear a guy say, "You know, I think I would like another kick in the nuts.”


Irrefutable logic. Well done.


----------



## davidyetti (Jul 2, 2022)

OldSmoke said:


> Irrefutable logic. Well done.


I would suggest getting kicked in the nuts as this might resolve both dilemmas.


----------

